# ID 2 new plants, please.



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just got these two plants at the DFWAPC club meeting. (Thanks guys!)

This looks kind of like the tops of celery. It's very thin and delicate. This grouping is about 3" and is made up of about 9 stems.









This is a small ground cover. It grow along the substrate. The leaves are about3/8" long. It's not Hygro porto velho


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first one is something I saw on Grassy Aqua (a Japanese site). I thought it said it was a _Bacopa_, but it doesn't look like one I've ever seen. Unfortunately, I just went and checked the site and it's turned into some sort of commercial site that has nothing to do with plants. That's really unfortunate, because I was going to ask if anyone who speaks Japanese could help me get in touch with the guy. :neutral:

It's hard to make much of the second one. What makes you say it's not 'Porto Velho'?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> The first one is something I saw on Grassy Aqua (a Japanese site). I thought it said it was a _Bacopa_, but it doesn't look like one I've ever seen. Unfortunately, I just went and checked the site and it's turned into some sort of commercial site that has nothing to do with plants. That's really unfortunate, because I was going to ask if anyone who speaks Japanese could help me get in touch with the guy. :neutral:
> 
> It's hard to make much of the second one. What makes you say it's not 'Porto Velho'?


The leaves are way too small for Porto Velho. The entire plant is small. Does Porto Velho send out runners of really small plants?

For the first one, would it help for me to send you some of the plant?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Might the first be another aquatic form of Ranunculus? It has similar leaves, but I guess not much else in comparison. I've searched a few plant sites and have not seen anything similar.

-Dave

Here's a link to another possible aquatic species, _Ranunculus flabellaris _:
http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=RAFL


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm inclined to say it's not a _Ranunculus_.

Looks like the Japanese site is back up. The translation isn't good, but you get the idea (Plants and Fish, then dense foreground). 
http://translate.google.com/transla...refox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hs=4o9

And sure, the small plant could indeed be 'Porto Velho'. I think a big thing that can confound identifying plants is variability due to different conditions. The plasticity of some species is amazing.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow, that certainly looks like Drinda's plant. _Bacopa sp. Guinea_. Did the person in DFWAPC that you got it from remember anyhting about it?

Also, I think the second plant can very well be the 'Porto Velho'. I saw a tank on another site that had a similar pic (size, etc...) and they said it was just young growth of 'Porto Velho' .

-Dave


----------



## dwFISH (Mar 23, 2007)

The 1st photo looks to me like a ceratopteris sp. Looks as if it could be Indian fern. Just a stab. I would try to find out who brought the plant in. Sorry not much help


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The person I got it from can't remember what it is. They think it was from AquaForest.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow that grassy aqua site is amazing.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I made a list of what I bought at AquaForest, and one entry was Limno "Broad leaf" which didn't turn up much in Google, but this one seems similar, though it's finer in appearance:
http://diszhal.info/novenyek/images/Limnophila_sessiliflora2.jpg
Or Asian Ambulia, which might be the same thing:
http://www.plantgeek.net/images/plantpics/ambulia2.jpg

Second one is Hygrophila sp. roraima, I think I bought it from this seller:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/56214-f-s-purple-bamboo-e-tenellus.html


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Mac Fan, I think you are spot on. I just found this same plant #1 on the For Sale forum by Inspire91 listed at Limnophila sp 'Guinea' broadleaf.


----------

